# Tequila Fried Chicken Wings with Spicy Margarita Sauce



## powerplantop (Aug 31, 2015)

Pre Batter Coating:
1/4 Cup Cornstarch
2 teaspoons Kosher Salt
1/2 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/4 teaspoon Granulated Garlic
1/4 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper

Mix pre batter coating.
Coat chicken with the pre batter and place on wire rack.
Put in refrigerator for 1 hour. 

Batter:
60 grams (1/2 Cup) cornstarch, 
60 grams (1/2 Cup) all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder, 
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 teaspoon granulated garlic
150 grams tequila

Mix dry batter ingredients then add the tequila and mix.  

Coat chicken with batter and fry at 350 F until golden brown. 

Spicy Margarita Sauce:
1 Cup Tequila
1/3 Cup Orange Liqueur
12 Chile de Arbol
1/4 Cup Sugar
3/4 Cup Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice
1/2 Tablespoon Dark Soy Sauce

Add  Tequila, Orange Liqueur and Chiles de Arbol to a cold pan, place on heat and reduce by 25%. 

To the sauce add Sugar, Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice and Dark Soy Sauce. Reduce by 10%. While continuing to reduce taste the sauce. When the alcohol burn goes away heat for another 30 seconds. Then add thickening slurry and heat until thick.  

Thickening Slurry:
1 Tablespoon Cornstarch mixed with 1 Tablespoon Water

Add sauce to wings and toss to coat!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrfDIjuPsIs


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 31, 2015)

My mouth was watering just watching your video, PPO.  That's a dish I could certainly go for - thank you for sharing!  Copied.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2015)

Mmmm, sounds amazing.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> My mouth was watering just watching your video, PPO.  That's a dish I could certainly go for - thank you for sharing!  Copied.



Thank you! It is a good recipe, I am sure that you will like it. 



GotGarlic said:


> Mmmm, sounds amazing.



The sauce is!


----------

